# European Halloween



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

So- I have the sort of "problem" that normally I would be dying to have. But as it messes with my traditional Halloween plans, I am of two minds. 

I understand that Halloween is not celebrated the same way in Europe (if celebrated at all) and due to forces beyond my control I may be on that continent for our Hallowed Holiday this year! What should I do?

My schedule is not yet set, but I may be in France, Germany, Spain or the Netherlands on Halloween. Probably Spain or Germany. Any ideas? Does anyone have any idea what I should expect for the big night? I plan to take a costume so I don't completely miss out, but of course if I am in an area where no one will know what I am doing, the costume will be rather. Um. Subtle.

Because my schedule is not yet set in stone, I can tweak it a bit if one of those countries has a better option for celebration. Feel free to junk me, I know I am being whiny. Trust me, I am totally stoked to go even if it messes with my favorite holiday. It just means that I will get into more of the pre-party around here like the new prop contest!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this site:

http://www.holidayshub.com/halloween/europe/

It has some information on European Halloween celebrations. It is not a traditional holiday in France or Germany (Spain is not listed on the site). Looking around on the site a bit, it sounds as if the best place to be among your choices is the Netherlands; specifically, Amsterdam.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

If in Germany, go to Burg Frankenstein. Link: http://www.wheretogonext.com/feature.html?fID=2425

It's the oldest castle in Germany and allegedly the inspiration for Wollstonecraft's novel.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Amsterdam is always a good place to be. : ) I never would have found that site Roxy, thanks!

Rahnefan: I love that castle! I am so going there!

Thanks so much, you guys. I was a little bummed that this great opportunity was conflicting with my spooktastic lifestyle. Now I am excited again! Yea!


----------

